# Excellent Bokken vs Longsword video



## Banjin Tsuki (Mar 7, 2012)

The link opens a youtube video of (IMHO) an excellent bokken practitioner and an excellent longsword practitioner sparring.  They both seem to know their stuff and both get a few good shots on the other.

Enjoy!

:duel:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFGPCTMp2cw&sns=fb


----------



## MAist25 (Mar 7, 2012)

Very cool video, I would get cut to pieces. Looks like a lot of fun though!


----------



## Sanke (Mar 7, 2012)

Banjin Tsuki said:


> The link opens a youtube video of (IMHO) an excellent bokken practitioner and an excellent longsword practitioner sparring.  They both seem to know their stuff and both get a few good shots on the other.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> ...



Yeah, I've seen this one before. Honest not what I'd call 'excellent', but on either hand, unlike 90% of youtube, they seem to know what they're doing, which is a refreshing change 

I think my biggest criticism would be that they're too afraid of hitting each-other/getting hit, and as a result miss a lot of rather obvious openings, which is understandable. That said, for what it is, it's pretty cool, and I've seen a lot worse


----------



## Banjin Tsuki (Mar 8, 2012)

Snake,

You are right.  Sorry to have exaggerated a bit, but rather out of the understanding they would tear someone with my skill apart.  So "excellence" is relative. I thought it neat to see to completely different styles go at it though.


----------



## Kraideliz (Mar 8, 2012)

You are right. Good video. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sanke (Mar 8, 2012)

Banjin Tsuki said:


> Snake,
> 
> You are right.  Sorry to have exaggerated a bit, but rather out of the understanding they would tear someone with my skill apart.  So "excellence" is relative. I thought it neat to see to completely different styles go at it though.



No need for apologies mate, just my thoughts  And yeah, was pretty neat, haha.


----------

